# Beginner Home Studio Advice



## 200 Motels

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and new to recording and a slight gear newb, although I've been playing for over 15 years now. 

I always have ideas for songs and would like to set up a small home studio to lay the tracks down on.

I have several guitars and basses w/ amps will be getting a electronic drum kit shortly. I'll also be getting some type of external sound card and recording software and at least one good mic. 

I'll just be recording track by track and will likely have the guitars go directly into the sound card but will occasionally mic my Marshall. I may also record a small amount of live percussion as well. 

My PC if very capable and I have some very decent headphones to use. 

My goal of this thread is to get advice on what I'll need and what the best bank/buck is at the moment. 

For the e-kit, I've decided on the Yamaha DTXplorer, which is $699 at L&M, I believe. 

For the external card I just got a hold of a used Line 6 UX2, for $140 which is $215 new from L&M. 

For the software, I'll likely use what comes with the external card but I may pirate the SONAR Production Suite. 

For the mic I'll likely get a cheap Apex mic for now, like the Apex850. 

Is there anything else I'll need?
Can you see any improvements to this setup?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## shoretyus

Try Reaper. It has a 30 free trial ,doesn't expire and is only $30 ... 

http://www.cockos.com/reaper/

A VERY good primer on the why's of recording that doesn't bog down with details.... go to the start and read it all ... worth the time 

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283&page=27 


I would also invest in a better mic too. Shure SM 57/ 58's will return your money if you sell them later... you might get $5 for the apex. I am using some Apex condensors that aren't too bad either.


----------



## jcayer

+1 for reaper...

I think that there is a version of Ableton live that comes with the UX1... Maybe it could be enough for your needs.


----------



## Kenmac

Another Reaper user here. Once you do get Reaper if you don't know about them already make sure you download some virtual instruments and effects, more commonly known as VSTIs and VSTs. You can literally download thousands of them for free from various websites.

The first place to check is KVR: http://www.kvraudio.com then from there you'll be bound to find even more websites with even more VSTIs and VSTs. It's all too easy to go overboard though with these things believe me. :smile: Just get the essentials at first, a good piano, organ, some decent synths and for effects, some reverbs, delays, choruses and of course there are lots of virtual guitar amps available as well.


----------



## 200 Motels

Awesome info guys. Thanks.

I was reading other articles and they also said NOT to skimp on a mic. 

Are there other CDN stores that I can compare prices at? Musician's Friend doesn't ship to Canada and the site that's giving away the guitar in this months contest (in BC, I forget their name) doesn't look like they ship to my East coast address. 

L&M seems like my only resource other than ebay and classifieds etc.


----------



## shoretyus

steve's music has a good selection of recording mics on line but start with a Shure Sm 57 or 58 They have been used to record everything under the sun and are sturdy. You can use them on stage as well. They can be had lot's places .. even on the Future shop website. Avoid ebay and kijiji as there are lots of fakes around too. The prices on ebay get almost new price so you might as well go for the warranty. 


Here is another good site to look at 

http://www.sweetwater.com/


----------



## jcayer

Another place that I've ordered once or twice is:
http://www.axemusic.com/

Might want to do a search on the forum tho, I think some people had problems with them...


----------



## bagpipe

200 Motels said:


> Are there other CDN stores that I can compare prices at? Musician's Friend doesn't ship to Canada and the site that's giving away the guitar in this months contest (in BC, I forget their name) doesn't look like they ship to my East coast address.


Fleet Sound in Ottawa have a lot of their catalog on-line. You might be able to compare prices with them. Here is the link to their mics section:

http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=3_14_15


----------



## 200 Motels

I found a used condenser mic at a local pawn shop. 

Behringer C-3

Lists for $79 and their was $59. 

Reviews show this is a pretty decent condenser for the price. Anyone have experience with it? I'm considering getting it.


----------



## hollowbody

200 Motels said:


> I found a used condenser mic at a local pawn shop.
> 
> Behringer C-3
> 
> Lists for $79 and their was $59.
> 
> Reviews show this is a pretty decent condenser for the price. Anyone have experience with it?


I've heard good things about it, but remember that with a condenser mic, you'll need something that can provide it phantom power. I don't think the Line 6 unit does this.


----------



## jcayer

hollowbody said:


> I've heard good things about it, but remember that with a condenser mic, you'll need something that can provide it phantom power. I don't think the Line 6 unit does this.


Good point,

I have the Line 6 studio UX2 and it does have the phantom power but the UX1 doesn't.


----------



## 200 Motels

jcayer said:


> Good point,
> 
> I have the Line 6 studio UX2 and it does have the phantom power but the UX1 doesn't.


Phantom power meaning that the mic is powered by the unit it's connected to?

I guess that adds $50 to my expenses.  Is the UX2 the best value when it comes to external sound cards, given my needs?


----------



## 200 Motels

shoretyus said:


> I would also invest in a better mic too. Shure SM 57/ 58's will return your money if you sell them later... you might get $5 for the apex. I am using some Apex condensors that aren't too bad either.


I see the Sure SM57 is $110 and APEX 180 is $63. Are they basically the same mic or are there key feature differences that I'm missing.

On a side note, I'm still waiting for the Yamaha DTXplorer to come in stock, which should be any day now. That's going to be my first investment. Then the recording interface, then the mic.


----------



## shoretyus

200 Motels said:


> I see the Sure SM57 is $110 and APEX 180 is $63. Are they basically the same mic or are there key feature differences that I'm missing.


Yup... they are two different types of mics the Shure is a dynamic type mic and the apex is a condenser. Both will work ok but for your first puchase the 57's are built like a tank and will survive getting dropped, kicked,swung on a cable, used to hammer nails etc. The Apex ( and I have one) won't survive that and won't be as flexible for non recording use. Plus if you keep it nice it will retain 75 % of it's retail value easily. 

Remember that this is advice to get you started. You get the bug you will get some condenser mics eventually


----------



## hollowbody

200 Motels said:


> Phantom power meaning that the mic is powered by the unit it's connected to?
> 
> I guess that adds $50 to my expenses.  Is the UX2 the best value when it comes to external sound cards, given my needs?


That's exactly what it means. Condensers require additional power to run, unlike dynamic mics.

I still give the M-Audio 410 my vote. It has more functionality than the Line 6 (more ins/outs, dual headphone out, etc. etc.) and it comes with Pro Tools. You'll have to find it used because they don't make it anymore, but they have replaced it with the Fastrack Pro and Ultra (but those are USB only) and the ProFire 610. No experience with any of those, but the 410 is a fantastic unit.

The only problem is the Line 6 comes with cabinet emulation and stuff, which the M-Audio products don't come with, but there's tons of legit free VSTs out there that I wouldn't let this stop me.


----------



## 200 Motels

I'll probably grab the UX2 instead. 

Should I get a low end condenser mic or just stick with a dynamic mic for now?


----------



## 200 Motels

Woohoo. Just got a used UX2 for $140 CDN.


----------



## AlterEgo

I use a C1 and I found it suitable for a home studio... If you want to save money... buy condenser mic NEW. These mics are fragile and if dropped or in too much humidity, they will be permenatly damaged... 69$ man go for it. Bought mine at FleetAudio... Great guys and understand that not very one can go for 600$ mic just because it is best. C1 would do a excellent job with vocal, ambiance takes. Will be great for guitars but I would use a pair of C2 (one on the neck and the other at the bridge)...

Buy condenser mic new  you may save money!

Cheers,


----------



## 200 Motels

Kenmac said:


> Another Reaper user here. Once you do get Reaper if you don't know about them already make sure you download some virtual instruments and effects, more commonly known as VSTIs and VSTs. You can literally download thousands of them for free from various websites.
> 
> The first place to check is KVR: http://www.kvraudio.com then from there you'll be bound to find even more websites with even more VSTIs and VSTs. It's all too easy to go overboard though with these things believe me. :smile: Just get the essentials at first, a good piano, organ, some decent synths and for effects, some reverbs, delays, choruses and of course there are lots of virtual guitar amps available as well.


I have everything now. Ended up getting a Roland TD-9, the Line 6 UX 2. Still no mic.

I've made a few recording and the Pod Farm software has a lot of great sounds but it leaves a lot to be desired (eg, any good bass sounds at all). 

About these VSTs. Do they work within the Pod Farm software or within Reaper. 

If I searched for a random bunch of Bass VSTs what the heck do I do with them? Can someone point me in the right direction? 

Thanks,


----------



## Kenmac

200 Motels said:


> I have everything now. Ended up getting a Roland TD-9, the Line 6 UX 2. Still no mic.
> 
> I've made a few recording and the Pod Farm software has a lot of great sounds but it leaves a lot to be desired (eg, any good bass sounds at all).
> 
> About these VSTs. Do they work within the Pod Farm software or within Reaper.
> 
> If I searched for a random bunch of Bass VSTs what the heck do I do with them? Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks,


The VSTs work in Reaper. Quick tutorial, start Reaper, right click near the top where you want to add a new track then click on the FX button. You can then add your VST and you can also audition the sounds using the onscreen keyboard which should show up at the bottom of the screen. For convenience sake make sure you install the VSTs and VSTIs (effects) in the "Program Files" folder then inside another folder labelled "Steinberg" then another labelled "VST". You also have to check your "Preferences" in Reaper and make sure you point Reaper to that particular folder. I hope this is clear, if not Shoretyus and others who use Reaper can give you a hand with it, or feel free to send me a P.M.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

If you aren't micing a guitar cab you may want to skip the 57, you may want to skip it anyhow. It
s not a great vocal mic although I beleive you can do anything quite well with it if you know how.

I'd say for a first mic dig up a dynamic with a wider frequency response, or get a cheap ribbon mic.

Anyway, whatever you are using the mic for will probably be more effected by the room than anything else, even the mic itself. unless you are recording in a large room with high ceilings consider spending your money on at least some sound treatment. You can do a lot yourself if you're into building things.


----------



## 200 Motels

Kenmac said:


> For convenience sake make sure you install the VSTs and VSTIs (effects) in the "Program Files" folder then inside another folder labelled "Steinberg" then another labelled "VST".



Would I really put them in the Steinberg folder if I'm using Reaper. I thought Steinberg was the Cubase developer.


----------



## ronmac

It doesn't matter what folder you place them in, as long as you can point your DAW to their location. I use a couple of different DAWs, so I place all of my plugs in a folder called "VST". 

Having them all in one folder makes it much easier to carry out house keeping or move all of my plugs to another computer.


----------



## Kenmac

200 Motels said:


> Would I really put them in the Steinberg folder if I'm using Reaper. I thought Steinberg was the Cubase developer.


As Ronmac says, it doesn't really matter but that seems to be the default location when you first start installing VST plugins.


----------

